# Baby needs a new seat!~



## jmcmulle (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey, I am restoring a International 424. Looking for an original seat assembly for it. I have checked salvage yards, etc. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You will probably have to get one from either a Case IH dealer or from one of the many aftermarket shops out there. A quick google of "International 424 Seat" brought up some links to folks selling them.


----------



## jmcmulle (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for responding, what I need is the seat pad and the slide ajustments. They are no longer manufactured. If a dealer has these parts they are old/new stock. I am not interested in a after-market seat. I am hoping someone has a tractor that they are parting out.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

jmcmulle said:


> Thank you for responding, what I need is the seat pad and the slide ajustments. They are no longer manufactured. If a dealer has these parts they are old/new stock. I am not interested in a after-market seat. I am hoping someone has a tractor that they are parting out.


Many of the aftermarket seats are made to OEM specs/appearance, and some of the "aftermarket" parts are the exact same ones purchased by the OEM to install on their equipment. It will be close to impossible to find an OEM seat in good condition at this point. That was one of the first things to wear out on a tractor. Our 350 Utility has had more than a dozen seats over the years, and our 574 has had 5 already. There are companies out there that specialize in restoration and exact fit parts. One of them should be able to help you out.


----------

